
Tutorial: Using the TensorFlow Object Detection API on a Custom Dataset - rocauc
https://blog.roboflow.ai/training-a-tensorflow-object-detection-model-with-a-custom-dataset/
======
rocauc
Colab Notebook: [https://bit.ly/rf-mn](https://bit.ly/rf-mn)

Associated Dataset: [https://public.roboflow.ai/object-
detection/bccd](https://public.roboflow.ai/object-detection/bccd)

